# Latest Picture and Video of Amy



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

YouTube - Amy Video.AVI


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

She looks like she's haveing fun


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

amy is a proper little sweety,beautiful eyes.
michelle x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_she is so pretty, very sweet girl._


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> amy is a proper little sweety,beautiful eyes.
> michelle x





colliemerles said:


> _she is so pretty, very sweet girl._


She says thanks with her chirping sounds 



Dally Banjo said:


> She looks like she's haveing fun


Yep and always thinking of new stuff to have fun with


----------



## Oliver Twist (Feb 22, 2011)

She's a cutie, and she looks like my Amy's daughter Ruby !


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hows all your other cats and dogs getting on.
michelle x


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

harrys_mum said:


> hows all your other cats and dogs getting on.
> michelle x


Other cats are doing quite well got the ginger cat on chair next to me, but not sure where Amy is, probably catching creatures .

The dogs seem fine with the kittens they got use to them running around.


----------



## Hana (Apr 19, 2011)

So pretty! I love the way her eyes seem to glow


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Hana said:


> So pretty! I love the way her eyes seem to glow


Thanks hana for the comment. Shes my own little flash light in the dark.


----------

